# Umbrella Rigs Depth-charts....



## Robert Eidson (Mar 6, 2011)

Trolling season is right around the corner. I thought you guys may want this for your files......


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 7, 2011)

When we will start pulling rigs again?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 7, 2011)

Troutman3000 said:


> When we will start pulling rigs again?




When the water temps reach 65 degrees.....


----------



## gator808 (Mar 7, 2011)

Are these guidelines if you don't have down riggers? Or is it best not to use down riggers and troll for them with this method?


----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 7, 2011)

gator808 said:


> Are these guidelines if you don't have down riggers? Or is it best not to use down riggers and troll for them with this method?




No down riggers with these charts....These charts are to be use with just the U-Rigs.....


----------



## jcmphail (Mar 9, 2011)

Robert I started last year pulling u-rigs I downsized to search for hybrids at Varner and had pretty good luck, I use the mini trollers 4 arm I think 7" or 9" (not the big frames) 4-3/8 or 1/2oz jigs w/1oz parachute 4" shad bodies, my question is I use Captain Mack charts but I have spooled with 25lb mono instead of the 40lb mono indicated, usually pull at 15-20' seldom any deeper, which of these charts do you think would be closer, not sure how much to adjust for line weight difference. I do use the Diawa Sealine Counter reels usually 70 - 90' but never confident in actual depth I'm running.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 9, 2011)

jcmphail said:


> Robert I started last year pulling u-rigs I downsized to search for hybrids at Varner and had pretty good luck, I use the mini trollers 4 arm I think 7" or 9" (not the big frames) 4-3/8 or 1/2oz jigs w/1oz parachute 4" shad bodies, my question is I use Captain Mack charts but I have spooled with 25lb mono instead of the 40lb mono indicated, usually pull at 15-20' seldom any deeper, which of these charts do you think would be closer, not sure how much to adjust for line weight difference. I do use the Diawa Sealine Counter reels usually 70 - 90' but never confident in actual depth I'm running.



Chart two will be close !!! I think your rig would run about 2-3 feet higher in the water colum then Macks pulled at 100 feet .   Not much difference between the two at that distance...


----------



## Big Texun (Mar 9, 2011)

gator808 said:


> Are these guidelines if you don't have down riggers? Or is it best not to use down riggers and troll for them with this method?




If you use downriggers with u-rigs, you need to add the depth on Robert's chart to whatever depth you have your downriggers set. 

Robert is the THE BONA-FIDE grand wizard master pooh-bah when it comes to u-rigs. Unbelievable what he can do with those things!


----------



## FordGT40 (Mar 9, 2011)

Probably a stupid question but I have to ask...Do you have to troll with your trolling motor or is it ok to idle along with your big motor?  My "big" motor is a 30 Hp.  Thank you so much for this info.


----------



## Robert Eidson (Mar 10, 2011)

FordGT40 said:


> Probably a stupid question but I have to ask...Do you have to troll with your trolling motor or is it ok to idle along with your big motor?  My "big" motor is a 30 Hp.  Thank you so much for this info.



Good Question !!!!!!  Most of us use our big motors. Running your trolling motor at 3 miles and hour all day will kill your batteries fast. using your big motor is the way to go....


----------



## jcmphail (Mar 10, 2011)

I have all electric 1548 G3 I use to troll w/urigs. Took the most of last summer to get my rig where I could troll 2.5-3 mph all day and still have power to finish the day. Ended up with 6 group 29 batteries which seem to give me the speed and range needed.


----------

